# Schwinn stingray klunker



## LarzBahrs (Feb 26, 2018)

Been collecting parts for a while for this build. 1973 5spd frame-supposedly a krate but doubt it. Ashtabula stamped forks and stem. 69 dated wheelset- Steel drop center araya hoops laced to 28 hole arai drum brakes- currently running a 4 speed cluster soon to be 5. Mx loafer. Have almost all of the parts- just needing a chainguard and thumbshifter then it's to get the frame and bars painted.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 27, 2018)

Thats kool! Sweet ride.


----------



## kwoodyh (Mar 3, 2018)

What is the chain guard you need for that jewel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 3, 2018)

I like it.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 5, 2018)

LarzBahrs said:


> Been collecting parts for a while for this build. 1973 5spd frame-supposedly a krate but doubt it. Ashtabula stamped forks and stem. 69 dated wheelset- Steel drop center araya hoops laced to 28 hole arai drum brakes- currently running a 4 speed cluster soon to be 5. Mx loafer. Have almost all of the parts- just needing a chainguard and thumbshifter then it's to get the frame and bars painted. View attachment 760840




Reminds me of one I've had sitting in the shed for sometime now , just sold the frame .


----------



## That bike guy (Mar 18, 2018)

Regretting selling my kluncker.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 7, 2019)

LarzBahrs said:


> Been collecting parts for a while for this build. 1973 5spd frame-supposedly a krate but doubt it. Ashtabula stamped forks and stem. 69 dated wheelset- Steel drop center araya hoops laced to 28 hole arai drum brakes- currently running a 4 speed cluster soon to be 5. Mx loafer. Have almost all of the parts- just needing a chainguard and thumbshifter then it's to get the frame and bars painted. View attachment 760840



Bitchin'!


----------

